# Norris Lake, TN Report 3/15/2008



## whj812 (Mar 15, 2008)

Went out for a bit this morning to try out the recently fixed motor and to get some much needed fishing in.

Hit the lake about 7:30am and fished until 11:30am. Until the Rain hit.....and lightning!!!!! 

Water Temps were in the High 40's and the water was stained to muddy in the Main Channel of the lake. Embayments were cloudy/clear in places. 

Managed to catch 3 Bass, 2 Largemouth s and 1 Spotted Bass. The 2 Largemouths were 14 Inches long, and the Spot was 10 1/2. All were caught on an Series 300 Bandit Crankbait Spring Crawfish yellow color, In stained water around Rocky Banks with downed trees.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad you still caught some fish! It was nice to meet you anyway, If it wasn't raining I could've stuck around and chatted for a minute...haha. How did your motor do? 

I managed to catch 7 total(all Largies). One may have measured 14", 6 small ones(between 10-13 inches) and my Personal Best LM yet...18 1/2 inches!


----------



## whj812 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Glad you still caught some fish! It was nice to meet you anyway, If it wasn't raining I could've stuck around and chatted for a minute...haha. How did your motor do?
> 
> I managed to catch 7 total(all Largies). One may have measured 14", 6 small ones(between 10-13 inches) and my Personal Best LM yet...18 1/2 inches!



Yea, nice to meet you down there today!

that thunder was getting to me....I dont want to be on the lake in a tin boat....and lightning!!! LOL 

The Motor ran great!!! Glad to have the ole machine back out on the water.

Planning to go again tomorrow. Id say after this rain quits the fishing will be amazing.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2008)

Sweet day! Glad the motor is back to normal! :beer:


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you still caught some fish! It was nice to meet you anyway, If it wasn't raining I could've stuck around and chatted for a minute...haha. How did your motor do?
> ...



I plan on going tomorrow as well. Your welcome to go with me if you'd like. I wouldn't mind some company anyways...haha. After today, i'll probably be going back up that way anyways.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 15, 2008)

Bubba said:


> whj812 said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba said:
> ...



I would go man, but My buddy is wanting to go tomorrow. We are going back to Lone Mountain again as well. 

Ill probably see you there!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

whj812 said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > whj812 said:
> ...



Alright then! I'll probably see ya down there. If you see me on the lake, Feel free to stop by and say howdy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

Great job and glad your motor worked

Bubba - wish I lived near there I woudl join up with you in a heartbeat.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 16, 2008)

esquired said:


> Great job and glad your motor worked
> 
> Bubba - wish I lived near there I woudl join up with you in a heartbeat.



Make it a trip LOL!!! You could show us some of that Northern Knowledge on those Smallies!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 16, 2008)

Good catchin' fellows! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

whj812 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Great job and glad your motor worked
> ...



I lived in KY for three years - I escaped and vowed never to return!

I will go visit but need to work on my Southern speak again, I talk like I "aint from 'round there." 

Plus, I would catch all your bas and leave you with nothing but bullheads for the rest of the summer


----------



## Bubba (Mar 17, 2008)

whj812 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Great job and glad your motor worked
> ...



I feel a road trip comin' up for Mr. esquired. :lol:




esquired said:


> Plus, I would catch all your bas and leave you with nothing but bullheads for the rest of the summer



Good, I'll leave the "bas" fishin' to you, and i'll catch the BASS. :wink: lol


----------

